# Need everyones Prayers, please



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I got a call from my mum yesterday and when she got home from her Dr. appt, she came home to any empty kennel. All the hounds are missing. Not stolen at least we dont belive so. All the cage doors are automatic and you have to push a button to open them which is in a lock type plastic box, you can flip a switch to open indididual doors or one to open all at the same time. One hound Angel who is an 8 month old plott was in the indoor run by herself which is where the trigger box is, it appears she chewed or pawed at the box till it opened then perhaps chewing on it accidently opened the doors.







There was nine of them. two bluetic hounds, to red bone hounds, three plotts, and two blood hounds. All had on collars with indentifaction, but still no sign of them. I thought or had hoped they would find their way back home by now, but they havent and I thought of all the prayers that have worked by the huge sm prayer chain. These are hunting dogs and quite valuable. They will run till they wear the pads off their feet if you let them. Everyone is just sick with worry, With the local wolf population and all the latest kills they have made have mum and step dad really worried, and with hunting seson for dear opening on Saturday. They have combed all the local back roads and five miles of woods, and still no sign of them. So please, even if you dont agree with hunting or dogs that are used for this purpose please prey for their safe return no dog deserves to die in the manner a wolf pack will kill. Or worse to be wounded by a careless hunter.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my







I will keep each of them in my prayers...hope we hear good news from you very soon!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

They will be in my prayers. Let us know if they come home.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

How very tragic. My son is an avid hunter so I understand it. I think if more people did they would change their attitude re a real hunter that is very kind, etc. Then there are those that hunt that have no business even owing a gun, it isn't a sport to them they just kill to kill and not for legit reasons. Back to the subject I will certainly pray for the dogs safe return. My heart goes out to your mum and dad.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Praying for safe return of cherished dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear this has happened. Please keep us posted with any updates.

Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh I'm real sorry to hear about this. I will keep those dogs in my thoughts and hope for their safe return....


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear about this -- praying for their safe return!!!







Please keep us posted with any news, I hope to hear happy news soon.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How sad for your family & those poor babies .Hopefully they are just out having a good run & they get tired and come home soon. Prayers being said for their safe return.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh that`s just terrible. Your mom must be worried sick. I hope they are all ok and i really hope they return home


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hope they all make it home safely very soon.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry... i hope they all make it back home safe and sound.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Praying for their safe return. I know you are all worried and very upset.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll send up prayers for these wonderful dogs -- you all must be heart sick.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't even image - I go crazy if Louis isn't at the door to greet me







Hope the hounds find their way home. Sorry I didn't post ealier was at meeting which was way to long.


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

I am truely sorry to hear about your mother's houndies. I hope that they are found safe and sound and have sent up a prayer that speed in finding them is involved. 

I have 2 basset hounds that live with us in addition to our maltie. Thumper and Stewart were in the family before Rascal and it would kill us if they ever got out.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie and I will be praying that the pups find their way home really soon!!!!























I can't imagine what you and your mother and family are going through. It doesn't matter what kind of dogs they are, all dogs become family members, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am praying for their safe return.







I hope you stay with us, I did not see the post until 3:30 Dallas time. Again sending prayers and good thoughts.

Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My prayers are going out for the safe return of you mom's hounds, you all must be beside yourselves with worry, I hope they are found soon safe and sound


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Just got home to read this....







hope they show up soon.
Hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My best wishes are with you. Your mom must be so worried to lose all 9 of them







I hope they returns home soon!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Poor babies. I hope they turn up. I know this is a stressful situation and I know I'd be panicked as well. Please keep us updated!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope they come home soon! I will be praying for them.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way and hoping for a safe return.

I would start calling shelters/vets offices/the cops and put up flyers in the supermarkets and post offices.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=16204:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hope they are found soon, I'll be praying


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I hope they are found soon. 
Sending you














and prayers that they are all safe 
and home soon


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I can't even imagine what your mom must be going through. Losing one baby would be hard enough. Losing all 9 is just unimaginable. Prayers are going your family's way.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG having one dog missing is bad enough, but to have 9 of them gone must
be even worse. I pray that your family somehow finds those dogs, soon!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I already posted, but was thinking I sure hope they all stay together
and don't split up, they might be easier to find.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh gosh, I didn't even notice the post until right now. What's the update on the missing pups?? That is AWFUL!!! And I can't believe that none have been recovered by some person yet!! I hope to goodness that they were not intentionally taken. You poor mom--my thoughts are with her.

Please don't go. You have been sensitive and kind to me and I've appreciated it very, VERY much!!!

As for me...One daughter had a 1/2 day today and the other no school (It's parent/teacher conference time) and both had playdates today so for most of the day I had 4 kids here. It was like a zoo--which it typically is anyway. Puppy Cam needs constant attention & I'm doing some stuff for the PTA that is due tomorrow. I have another crazy day on schedule for tomorrow. Not that I'm making excuses--but there's no way on this planet that I can ever read every post or even make sure I notice every post. heck I'm lucky if I get to take a shower some days!! LOL!! There's even been wonderful people who have sent me PMs and I haven't had a chance to get back to them--or I forget, unfortunately. It's nothing personal whatsoever and THANK YOU to all you kind people out there who care.

SO DON'T GO!!!!!!! I will be so sad. Please reconsider. Besides, I just found out where the dancing weenie has been all this time...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're praying for their safe return.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope that with the hunting season opening Saturday, that if somebody finds them they won't keep them or sell them. My heart goes out to your mom.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking in for an update......


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh my goodness; i know you and your mom and step-dad are worried sick! your family and the dogs will be in my thoughts.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

will be thinking of u and ur fam and hopes that these poor pups are found!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! How awful! Because they are hounds with the good sniffer is it possible that even if they run they can smell their way back?? I don't know much about hounds but I do know that they have great noses.*

*I am hoping and praying that they return safely. Where does your mom and dad live? Please keep us updated on their safe return!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

you and your family must be worried sick.. i can't even imagine how i would feel if otis got out somehow and i couldnt find him. sometimes when he's in the backyard and i call for him and he doesnt show, i panic.... i hope they're found soon.. you guys will be in my prayers.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG, I hope all the babies are found safe and sound, I will for sure have them in my prayers.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGOD do they know how this could have happened??? I hope that your mom's hounds are found safely!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope those babies have returned by now. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am praying the hounds are found safe and sound! please let us know!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope they are found or come running home very soon







I will be thinking of you and sending prayers for your Mom and her precious babies


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

praying for safe and speedy return.
Aimee


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My first tougth this morning was for those missing and stolen dogs. I hope they get home safely. This is so sad.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just checking in too with the hope of some good news, I am still hoping that the hounds are found and are safe at home


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in in hopes of some good news on the hounds..please let us know.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This is awful, I hope an honest and caring individual finds ALL of them.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Just checking in to find out if the hounds have been found. I would be a fan of the Blue Tic **** Hound as a UT graduate and our mascot is Smokey. Thoughts and prayers for all of the dogs safe return as soon as possible.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

No news?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I also checked in to see if there was news. I also checked to see if the author had been online since the original post. She has been within the past four hours, yet made no update, so I guess all we can do is assume the dogs are still lost.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I also checked in to see if there was news. I also checked to see if the author had been online since the original post. She has been within the past four hours, yet made no update, so I guess all we can do is assume the dogs are still lost.[/B]



Either that or she is still pouting. 

I do hope the dogs have found their way safely home.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

any news? I hope things turn out positively..







Recently where I live someone was robbed.. and they didnt take anything else in the house but the DOG!! Isnt that crazy! The poor family is searching high and low for the pup... its sad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lil Boo and I have exchanged a few pm's about her bow order and she gave me permission to post this update.

The hounds are still missing, unfortunately. The word is out in town so everyone is on the lookout for them. Hunting season starts Saturday so she is hoping that someone may see some sign of them then.

She is worried, of course, that with each passing day the chance of them being found alive gets slimmer.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Marj, thank you so much for the update. Please let us know when you learn anything else.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lil Boo just told me that sadly, a deer hunter found some remains along with the collar of one of the hounds.

Such a sad ending.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH no. I have been so busy with all the plans and then my son flying in i just rush through the posts. Lil Boo's mom I am so sorry about your hounds. I won't be on long because he is still here, I will spend more time on sm Sunday night.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh no, this is terrible. Those poor dogs.







I am so sorry Lil Boo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dear!! I am so so sorry to read this update... praying still the others can be found safe and sound!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no, I am so sorry Lil Boo, this is so sad. I do hope the other hounds are found safe and sound, I will keep praying for their safety


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh how sad! I am SO SORRY!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am really sorry to hear about this. I will still hold out hope that some of the other dogs will be found. Poor hounds.......


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no. i'm so sorry. i hope the others return safely home.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry. I'm praying for the safe return of the others

Hugs,

Cindy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have been told that there are people who take hunting dogs from others to use during hunting season. They don't want the responsibility of having their own, so they just steal others to use. Then, when hunting season is over, they just dump the dogs. I sure hope this is not the case with these dogs. It's unfortunate that one has already been killed. I pray for the other dogs' safe return.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, no, I came on to check and saw this update. How awful for that poor dog. I am hoping and praying tha the rest are found safe and sound.*

*Marie & the boys.*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I have been told that there are people who take hunting dogs from others to use during hunting season. They don't want the responsibility of having their own, so they just steal others to use. Then, when hunting season is over, they just dump the dogs. I sure hope this is not the case with these dogs. It's unfortunate that one has already been killed. I pray for the other dogs' safe return.[/B]


that has actually happened in my town.









i sure hope this isn't the case.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

How sad for the dog and family. I hope the other two are found safe. It just makes me sick when I hear about these things.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about the latest news, I had so hoped for a post saying they were all found and were well







. I hope and pray that the others will be found alive and well














Please let us know when you hear something, I keep thinking about those poor babies and your Mom







Thank you Lady'smom for the update


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Too tragic ,I'm sorry to hear this update ( thank you Marj) Prayers that the rest will find there way home safely


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear the last update. I hope with what has turned up that does not mean the same fate for all.









Melanie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Came on to read update on the hounds as well & am saddened by the latest news.







So sad!







I pray for a safe return of the other hounds.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got an update from Lil Boo Boo.

Sadly, two of the hounds were found shot to death, but the other one was found alive. Skinny and hungry, but alive!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I can't begin to imagine grieving over multiple dogs all at once, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm relieved about the dog they did find, thats miraculous considering whats happened to some of the others.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear that they did find at least one of the dogs. Sad about the others.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so glad that at least one of the hounds is home, but truly sorry to hear the sad news of the others, it must be so very upsetting and heartbreaking for the family









Thank you Marj for letting us know


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How sad







Im so sorry to hear this latest update ( thanks Marj) Im happy to hear one is safe at home now.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm soooo sorry about the hounds.







Why would anybody shoot them?What a horrible thing to happen.I am glad that one did survive.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'm soooo sorry about the hounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess hunting season started on Saturday. I thought they had been accidentally shot, but Lil Boo said she thinks it was target practice by some out-of-towners.

Horribly cruel, if that's the case.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear the news about what's been happening. I've been checking the posts every few days - it's so sad. Like losing family members - wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is horrible, and as hunting season has begun, I have just heard on the news of two fatalities from gun shots, and another dog. One was a 14 year old boy who was shot in the head and another was 70+ year old man who was out on a hike in an area where there were hunters, and his dog was also shot. Apparently both victims were not wearing brightly colored clothing and were mistaken for game, including the poor dog


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is a very sad story. I am so sorry for the family of those poor dogs. I'm glad that one dog was found.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I just got an update from Lil Boo Boo.
> 
> Sadly, two of the hounds were found shot to death, but the other one was found alive. Skinny and hungry, but alive![/B]


 Very sad, so sorry to hear this news. I will keep the survior in my prayers.

Melanie


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

so







to hear the latest update.
sending







to you and your family, lil Boo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's sad, horrible and disgusting, despicable. There aren't words. I'm glad one was spared, and I pray for his health to improve.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

oh how horrible. those poor dogs.
to tell you the turth, I really disagree with hunting. I know there are valid reasons (food, etc) for it, but I just don't see the fun in shooting animals. 
Anyway, that aside, I am sorry for what has happened.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If this was done for target shooting, it's despicable. Shame on those who do such a thing. People that cannot distinguish between a human or domestic animal and game, should not get a hunting license. You don't get a driver's license if you don't pass the eye test. Lil Boo







to you and your family.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am truely sorry to hear of the fate of the hounds







and at the same time I am happy that one of your Mom's babies was found, a miricle concidering the fate of the others







. I still can't believe how horrible some people can be, why would anyone want to do such a thing







Please tell your Mom that my continued thoughts and prayers are with you all







We had a hound puppy a couple of years ago that we took in as a rescue, he was a mixed breed, though he did best resemble a black and tan. He was one bundle of energy







He was treeing at around 3 months, he was such a beautiful baby. I loved the way his coat shined







Those eyes of theirs can really melt your heart. I hope they find the ones that are responsible for such an unthinkable act


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear about the fate of the hounds. Thank God one has been found alive. I just can't understand why some people are so cruel to animals. I can't imagine what you and your Mom must be going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry to read about the fate of two more of the hounds! However glad to know one was still alive and back home. There's still others missing if I recall and will keep them in my prayers that they too will be found alive and well.
As to "accidental" shooting of dogs/humans/ other animals. I simply don't get it.. what kind of perspn just shoots at 'something'. Accidents like this are reported every year,... year after year.... does not one "SEE" in their scope the target???! apparently they just "shoot' at 'anything" that moves???? EEEEE GAD!! 
I am not a lover of hunting to begin with..however I have conceded a bit in years of high population of deer and would rather they be killed 'mercifly' than starve to death over a bad winter. Again HOWEVER I HATE bow hunting and think it should be outlawed! I also think in the years of high population the hunting should be done by conservationists... and the meat given to shelters and 'soup-kitchens".
Too many hobby-hunters out there who don't know what the heck they are doing!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no, this is so awful! I'm so sorry to hear about the dogs that didn't make it. Thank goodness 1 has been found alive. I pray that the remainder of them are found alive and well very soon. My thoughts are with the dogs and the family. Marj, thanks so much for the update.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Too many hobby-hunters out there who don't know what the heck they are doing![/B]


 

Exactly. Man is the only animal that hunts for pleasure. What does that say about us ? and then we call ourself the most intelligent one.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm sorry for the sad end to the hounds story, but very glad about 1 being saved. That is a miracle considering the fate of the others. I bet that little one gets pampered for a long time.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

OMG - that's just awful. Your poor Mother. Just can't believe someone would do that.


----------

